# Best surf rod for under $150? (Casting/Conventional)



## ahobson1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Seeking some opinions. Just started using a conventional reel about two months ago. I'm finally really comfortable casting it on a 6'6" rod. Now I'm looking for a decent rod a little more suitable for surf casting (probably 10-11 ft max), but won't break the bank because I'm still a beginner with conventional gear. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ahobson1 said:


> Seeking some opinions. Just started using a conventional reel about two months ago. I'm finally really comfortable casting it on a 6'6" rod. Now I'm looking for a decent rod a little more suitable for surf casting (probably 10-11 ft max), but won't break the bank because I'm still a beginner with conventional gear. Thanks in advance for any info!


TSUNAMI TROPHY rods . . . Bang for the Buck !!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You are going to get a lot of opinions..... 

Before we go any further... What species of fish do you intend to target the most. I presume fish like spot, mullet, pomps etc. Casting three to four ounce mostly? 

Do you have a reel in mind to match the rod with?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

If your serious about surf fishing a great cheap rod is a penn prevail. If 11' is your max it's only $80 but is has backbone enough for 40"+!rock n drum all day! The tsunami are good to but they have a problem with exploding if your casting to hard. IMHO get the prevail and practice with it. Plus it makes a great bay rod. When your ready to hit the second sand bar look into a Carolina cast pro. The cast pro is carbon fiber, has plenty of backbone and the flex is insane to help with casting. It's a little more up there in price but worth more. I know this can sound biased since they sponsor the site but I have personally used it and seen it in action and it is by far the best bang for buck rod IMHO .


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

ahobson1 said:


> Seeking some opinions. Just started using a conventional reel about two months ago. I'm finally really comfortable casting it on a 6'6" rod. Now I'm looking for a decent rod a little more suitable for surf casting (probably 10-11 ft max), but won't break the bank because I'm still a beginner with conventional gear. Thanks in advance for any info!


StarStellar
I have the 9ft and the 12ft conventional. I love them both. They bend deep into the butt. Parabolic bend its called. I like them because they load easy. The 12fter is 4-12 and will throw 4 just as good as 10. Never tried 12 and bait with it. If you look around you can get one on sale and it will be right around the $150 for a 10 or 11 fter.


----------



## ahobson1 (Sep 24, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> You are going to get a lot of opinions.....
> 
> Before we go any further... What species of fish do you intend to target the most. I presume fish like spot, mullet, pomps etc. Casting three to four ounce mostly?
> 
> Do you have a reel in mind to match the rod with?


Right now I have an AG ambassadeur 7 that I got used for about $5. Wasn't getting anything too fancy for my first one. 
I'd like to get a Penn Senator 4/0. Probably eventually add an aluminum spool and mag it. 
I'm usually targeting shark and red fish. I normally cast between 3-6 oz. depending on the conditions with my spinning gear.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Casting a 4/0 and getting any distance will be tough. Targeting a shark then a redfish using the same equipment will be difficult also. Ffishing from a pier or the surf.


----------



## ahobson1 (Sep 24, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Casting a 4/0 and getting any distance will be tough. Targeting a shark then a redfish using the same equipment will be difficult also. Ffishing from a pier or the surf.


I always fish the surf. Ive heard the 4/0s can be challenging. The other one that's caught my eye is the 525 Mag. 
Just to simplify things, take sharks out of the equation and let's just say I'm only going after reds.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

In your budget I really like the Penn Prevail and the Tsunami Airwave. The 525 is a great reel. I would scrap any plans to use the 4/0. Plenty of sharks have been landed on a 525. If you want more line capacity consider the Daiwa Saltist BG30H. I have 525s, Squall 15s, and Saltists. The Saltist is my favorite of the three.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Star Stellar all day long


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ahobson1 said:


> I always fish the surf. Ive heard the 4/0s can be challenging.


The guys in Hawaii that "Slide-Bait" for ULUA, seem to favor the 113HLW (Wide 4/0)& 114HLW (Wide 6/0) for their rigs.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dave I am sure you've proven your point on casting a 4/0. However, I'd venture to say the guy in the fishing video might have gotten 60 yards in that toss. Also I am positive he has far more than 150.00 in his rod. Lastly much more experience than Hobson.

Hobson, you can pick up a 525 mag used for about 100.00 and I agree with Bad350. Although, I have never thrown a Squall(made in China) I am looking for the right deal on a silver Saltist 30H. With the 525 you can also fish the,surf for mullet, pomps, and so forth.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Dave I am sure you've proven your point on casting a 4/0.


Actually, the guy in the first video was casting a 6/0 . . . A minor point .


----------



## ahobson1 (Sep 24, 2014)

After all of the great responses and some research, I'm kinda feeling like a 525 and a 10' Star Stellar might be the way to go for me. I love the idea of the old (USA made) penn 4-6/0 because of their simplicity and parts availability, but I may just want to save that idea for when I have a boat one day. I see the Hawaiians can use them effectively, but I'm willing to bet they've been casting conventional setups since they could walk lol. I really appreciate all of the input! I've only been living near saltwater for a year and up until this point I've just been guessing and learning by trial and error.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

You might want to take a look at the new Penn Batallion surf rods. 70% graphite 30% glass. The action is a little stiffer than the Penn Prevail line. They also have Fugi guides and reel seat. Broke in my new 12' 4-10 yesterday. They also have a 12' 6-12 as well. $130


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

You'll love that Star Rod


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Get a boat rod for that 4/0 and with the 525 and surf stick set up a pin rig on a pier for sharks, kings and tarpon....

I don't know if any piers in Georgia allow that style of fishing but I know the Jacksonville Beach Pier in Jax and Folly Beach in Charleston allow it. Many piers from Myrtle Beach into Virginia allow it.
Might be something to look into.


I use 10 and 12 foot Penn Prevails with my 525s, Jigmasters, 706zs. Good rod for the money. I have gotten one 40+ inch red drum on one of the 12 footers. I usually throw 6 ounces with 12 footers.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

surfchunker said:


> You'll love that Star Rod


Ya you will like the way it casts. That is 2-8 ounces right. My 9 ft will throw 4 all day long and it is 1-4. 

I think some of the hard casting guys don't like them because they bend way back. 

I would think I am an experienced beginner and I love the way the rod feels.

Good luck. That should be a really nice starter surf rod.

Lots better than a Beefstick or UglyStick.


----------

